# Förderverein Gentoo e.V. gibt Markeneintragung bekannt

## ian!

 *http://www.gentoo-ev.org/de/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. gibt die Eintragung der Bild- und Wortmarke bekannt
> 
> Die Marke "Gentoo" wurde beim Deutschen Patent- und Markenamt am 10.10.2005 in der Klasse 09 unter der Registriernummer 305 46 062 eingetragen und obliegt dem Förderverein Gentoo e.V. mit Sitz in Oberhausen, Deutschland.
> ...

 

Bei Fragen stehen wir natürlich auch gerne hier im Forum Rede und Antwort.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ian! wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Bei Fragen stehen wir natürlich auch gerne hier im Forum Rede und Antwort.

 

Hmm... Eine Frage stellt sich mir. Ihr wollt im Falle eines Falles die Rechte im Europäischen Raum durchsetzen. Hierzu wird die Schweiz wohl nicht gehören. Es stellt sich die Frage ob solch ein Vorgehen in der Schweiz ebenfalls Sinn machen würde...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ian!

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Es stellt sich die Frage ob solch ein Vorgehen in der Schweiz ebenfalls Sinn machen würde...

 

Unbedingt. Wir werden das prüfen. Die Schweiz stellt dort ja immer einen Sonderstatus dar.

----------

## blu3bird

 *http://www.gentoo-ev.org/de/ wrote:*   

> Dies geschieht und geschah in erster Linie zum Schutz von Gentoo vor willkürlichen Rechtsansprüchen Dritter.

 

HALLO? Wie nennst Du das was Ihr macht?

Ich nenne es willkürlich Geld für Lizenzen kassieren, für eine Marke auf die Ihr(wie ich finde) keine Rechtsanspruche habt.

D.H. Wenn ich ein Programm schreibe und es Gentooalizer nenne, darf ich erst mal ne Lizenz kaufen. Da sag ich DANKE!

Ps: Und seit wann darf man in Deutschland den Namen eines/einer Tieres/Rasse als Marke eintragen?

----------

## beejay

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

>  *http://www.gentoo-ev.org/de/ wrote:*   Dies geschieht und geschah in erster Linie zum Schutz von Gentoo vor willkürlichen Rechtsansprüchen Dritter. 
> 
> HALLO? Wie nennst Du das was Ihr macht?
> 
> Ich nenne es willkürlich Geld für Lizenzen kassieren, für eine Marke auf die Ihr(wie ich finde) keine Rechtsanspruche habt.
> ...

 

Wäre es Dir lieber, wenn ein abmahnwütiger Anwalt die Marke und das Logo eintragen lassen würde und damit Geld machen würde? Wäre es Dir lieber, wenn sich jemand Deinen "Gentooalizer" in den USA ausleihen würde und damit Millionen machen würde (der amerikanische Markenschutz hat in der EU so keinen Bestand)

----------

## dakjo

Nochmal auch hier als Argument. Linux ist auch als Marke eingetragen und mann muß zur kommerziellen Nutzung Geld zahlen.

http://www.google.de/search?q=marke+linux

 *Quote:*   

> D.H. Wenn ich ein Programm schreibe und es Gentooalizer nenne, darf ich erst mal ne Lizenz kaufen. Da sag ich DANKE! 

 

Wenn ich nen Programm schreiben und es LinuxSuperTropper nenne und dafür Geld verlange muß ich auch Geld bezahlen.

[edith]

Noch ein paar links:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mark_Institute

http://linuxmark.org

Ausserdem halt ich es für besser wir haben schon die Rechte an der Marke, als das sich XY die Marke eintragen lässt und dann wild anfängt alles mit Gentoo abzumahnen. Es gab ja in der letzten Zeit genug Vorfälle dieser Art.

[/edith]

----------

## ian!

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> HALLO? Wie nennst Du das was Ihr macht?

 

Ich nenne es "Schutz der Interessen von Gentoo". Der Förderverein ist hierbei für mich der verlängerte Arm der Gentoo Foundation.

Kurz zum geschichtlichen: Der Verein wurde damals in Abstimmung und unter Konsultation von Daniel Robbins, seinerzeit Chief Architect und Rechteinhaber, gegründet. Die Markenrechte (für USA) gingen nach Ausscheiden von Daniel Robbins an die Foundation. Der Förderverein sollte hierbei im Sinne von Daniel als europäischer Hub fungieren, ähnlich wie es bei der FSF geschieht. Diesen Zustand haben wir zugegebener Massen noch nicht erreicht, man arbeitet aber dran.

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Ich nenne es willkürlich Geld für Lizenzen kassieren, für eine Marke auf die Ihr(wie ich finde) keine Rechtsanspruche habt.

 

Dass das so gesehen werden kann, war den Beteiligten und Initiatoren immer bewusst. Daher wenden wir uns auch ganz klar an die Community um zu zeigen: "Wir sind die Guten.". Seitens der Foundation gab es schon häufig Äusserungen des Unmuts darüber, dass es auf dieser Welt nun z.B. Shopbetreiber gibt, die auf Ihren Webseiten damit werben, dass ein Teil des mit Gentoo-Produkten gemachten Gewinnes an die Gentoo Foundation fliesst, dem aber in der Realität nicht so ist. Dem User wird somit etwas vorgegaukelt, was wir gerne messbar, kontrollierbar und vorallem transparent gestalten möchten.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Shops, die gerne etwas zurück fliessen lassen möchten. Diese erhalten nun hierdurch eine wesentlich fairere Position. Hierbei handelt es sich aber keineswegs um grosse Summen, wie sich mancher in kühnen Träumen eventuell vorstellen mag. Es geht hierbei um Kostendeckung. Wenn diese erzielt werden kann, dann wäre das schon ein grosser Schritt. Bisher wurden alle Aktivitäten wie Messen, Vorträge, Server und Materialien mit privaten Mitteln von Mitgliedern und durch Mitgliedsbeiträge des Fördervereins finanziert. - Man darf es glauben: Da möchte sich keiner dran bereichern. Dagegen spricht schon die Form des Vereins und die Satzung.

Die Rechtsansprüche sind ganz klar vorhanden. Und nochmal: "Wir sind die Guten." - Ich darf an dieser Stelle anmerken das dies nicht ganz unbegründet ist, Gentoo schützen zu wollen, denn soetwas könnte Gentoo sonst auch jederzeit passieren: Abmahnungen wegen Link auf Virtual-Dub-Homepage - Wäre es nicht besser, dass die Marke in den Händen von jemandem liegt, der Gentoo wohlgesonnen ist. - Wäre es nicht sogar noch besser, wenn die Marke in den Händen einer unabhängigen Vereinigung liegen würde, die Gentoo mit allem Mitteln unterstützt und keine Gewinne erwirtschaften darf? - Genau so ist es nun.

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> D.H. Wenn ich ein Programm schreibe und es Gentooalizer nenne, darf ich erst mal ne Lizenz kaufen. Da sag ich DANKE!

 

"Bitte!", denn diese wäre in diesem Fall kostenfrei, denn du stellt "Gentooalizer" selbstverständlich unter die GPL, oder? (Wobei dieses Beispiel hinkt, da die Marke "Gentoo" eingetragen wurde und "Gentooalizer" nur eine Verwechlungsgefahr darstellt. Markenrecht ist keine einfache Sache.)

Um es noch einmal klar zu sagen: Ich kann die Aufregung und Entrüstung persönlich verstehen. Es stehen allerding nur die besten Absichten dahinter. Wir sind selbst langjährige Gentoo User und Developer und stehen hinter dem Grundgedanken von Gentoo; auch und gerade dem Communitygedanken. Man darf allerdings nicht so blauäugig sein und solche rechtlichen Belange ausser Acht lassen. Auch dafür steht der Verein ein.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einige Punkte klären.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Es stellt sich die Frage ob solch ein Vorgehen in der Schweiz ebenfalls Sinn machen würde... 
> 
> Unbedingt. Wir werden das prüfen. Die Schweiz stellt dort ja immer einen Sonderstatus dar.

 

Wenn ich euch irgendwie behilflich sein kann, nehmt Kontakt mit mir auf. Habe zwar keine Ahnung von der Materie, aber wenn ich für euch irgendwelche Abklärungen treffen soll oder hier in der Schweiz etwas organisieren soll, teilt es mir mit  :Exclamation: 

Ich wäre auch bereit gewisse Finanzielle Unterstützung anzubieten (natürlich nur in begrenztem Masse. Hab leider keine Ubuntu Millionen  :Sad:  ) für ein solches "schweizer" Vorhaben.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ian!

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Wenn ich euch irgendwie behilflich sein kann, nehmt Kontakt mit mir auf. Habe zwar keine Ahnung von der Materie, aber wenn ich für euch irgendwelche Abklärungen treffen soll oder hier in der Schweiz etwas organisieren soll, teilt es mir mit

 

Vielen Dank für die angebotene Hilfe schon mal vorab! - Ich melde mich, wenn ich genaueres weiss.

----------

## blu3bird

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe ich konnte einige Punkte klären.

 

Konntest du, ist wohl doch nicht so schlimm wie ich zuerst befürchtet hatte  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

Da diese Frage aufkam: Für den normalen Benutzer, ob privat oder in Firmen ändert sich nichts. Gentoo bleibt Gentoo und somit auch frei verfügbar und kostenfrei nutzbar.

----------

## slick

Ich gratuliere! Zumindest so ist etwas mehr Rechtssicherheit im deutschen (europäischen) Raum geschaffen, auch wenn ich die erste Aufregung einiger durchaus verstehen kann. 

Aber lieber Leser, sei beruhigt, es klingt viel schlimmer als es wirklich ist und schützt im übertragenen Sinn nur DEINE Rechte an Gentoo.

Darf man den e.V. fragen ob es schon konkrete Pläne zur Durchsetzung der Rechte gibt um eventuellen "Mißbrauch" zu stoppen?

In welcher(n) Kategorie(n) ist Gentoo eingetragen?

PS: Jetzt hat der e.V. ja eine optimale Möglichkeit zur Eigenwerbung: Werde Mitglied und Dir gehört ein Teil von Gentoo!  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> In welcher(n) Kategorie(n) ist Gentoo eingetragen?

 

*räusper*  :Wink: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *http://www.gentoo-ev.org/de/ wrote:*   
> 
> Der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. gibt die Eintragung der Bild- und Wortmarke bekannt
> 
> Die Marke "Gentoo" wurde beim Deutschen Patent- und Markenamt am 10.10.2005 in der Klasse 09 unter der Registriernummer 305 46 062 eingetragen und obliegt dem Förderverein Gentoo e.V. mit Sitz in Oberhausen, Deutschland. 

 

----------

## ian!

 *slick wrote:*   

> Darf man den e.V. fragen ob es schon konkrete Pläne zur Durchsetzung der Rechte gibt um eventuellen "Mißbrauch" zu stoppen?

 

Ja natürlich. Es werden z.Zt. alle uns bekannten Nutzer der Marke zwecks ordentlicher Lizensierung angeschrieben.

----------

## slick

 *ian! wrote:*   

> ...angeschrieben...

 

Übrigens vermisse ich auf der Kontaktseite des e.V. eine postalische Anschrift, wenn schon zur Lizensierung ein schriftlicher Antrag eingereicht werden muss.

----------

## ian!

 *slick wrote:*   

> Übrigens vermisse ich auf der Kontaktseite des e.V. eine postalische Anschrift, wenn schon zur Lizensierung ein schriftlicher Antrag eingereicht werden muss.

 

Den gibt es hier: http://www.gentoo-ev.org/de/2

----------

## slick

Shit... ich glaube echt ich brauch eine Brille!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Da diese Frage aufkam: Für den normalen Benutzer, ob privat oder in Firmen ändert sich nichts. Gentoo bleibt Gentoo und somit auch frei verfügbar und kostenfrei nutzbar.

 

alles andere wäre auch eine karastrophe....

----------

## hoschi

http://planet.ubuntu.com/

Runterscrollen zum Beitrag von Stephan Hermann!

Bin ich jetzt doof, oder ist genau dass der Inhaber vieler ISO-Shops, die zufaellig fast alle genau gleich aussehen und fast das gleiche Sortiment haben? Ich kann mich nur wage erinnern, aber irgendwas an dem Herrn war auch nicht ganz sauber, aber bei mir hackts da irgendwo im Gehirn. Koennte auch ein falscher Verdacht sein.

Ausserdem scheint im nicht klar zu sein, dass gentoo.org die Namensrechte in den USA ebenso wie Torvalds fuer Linux schon laengst durchgedrueckt hat, um den Linux-Kernel oder hier eben Gentoo vor Missbrauch zu schuetzen. Was passiert wenn sich jemand diesen Namen einfach aneignet hat man bei Emule/Virtual-Dub ja schon mal erlebt.

----------

## franzf

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich kann mich nur waage erinnern,  [...]

 

Repariert bitte mal jemand die Matrix?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

Matrix put.

----------

## Moorenkopf

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> http://planet.ubuntu.com/
> 
> Runterscrollen zum Beitrag von Stephan Hermann!

 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, wer dieser Hermann ist:

Was davon ist jetzt wahr?

Was kosten diese Lizenzen und

weshalb kosten sie überhaupt etwas?

----------

## SkaaliaN

weshalb is doch klar..es gibt immer wieder leute, die meinen, sich bereichern zu können..den reicht meistens ein lambo net mehr..ist traurig aber war....!

----------

## ian!

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, wer dieser Hermann ist:
> 
> Was davon ist jetzt wahr?

 

Zunächst wie von uns auch angekündigt und begründet muss ein Markeninhaber seine Marke schützen. Dazu haben wir ein, wie wir finden, sehr faires Lizenzmodell entwickelt. Dieses ist transparent und für jedermann nachzulesen.

Letzte Woche haben wir damit begonnen einige Shops, die die Wort- und Bildmarke Gentoo benutzen, mit Sitz in Deutschland zwecks Lizensierung anzuschreiben.

 *linux.blogweb.de wrote:*   

> I was informed by several people, who are running small linux iso shops (where you can buy isos for less then 1 Euro) that they have been asked to pay 0,10 euro for every iso they are selling, when they use the word or picture of "Gentoo Linux".
> 
> [...]
> 
> You have to know, many people are in need for isos, and most owners of the small online shops who are selling ISOs for a small amount of money, most likely under 1 Euro per ISO, are downloading, burning, and distributing it during their sparetime. So, they are contributing to FOSS, and some of those owners are spending money as well to other FOSS projects. 
> ...

 

Das möchte ich gerne konkretisiert haben. "Several people" klingt für mich nach "drei oder mehreren". Shops die ausschliesslich ISOs führen und diese für unter einem EUR anbieten wurden von uns definitiv nicht angeschrieben. Dies ist ganz bewusst so geschehen, da uns die geschilderte Problematik bekannt ist und derzeit noch nach einer fairen Lösung gesucht und gearbeitet wird.

Es ist fraglich, ob man bei der Herstellung und dem Versenden von ISOs zum Selbstkostenpreis überhaupt noch von einer kommerziellen Nutzung sprechen kann. Unsere Finanzämter sprechen bei solchen Gewerben üblicherweise von "Liebhaberei", da keine Gewinne erwirtschaftet werden. Somit fällt dann auch der Status eines Gewerbes und somit auch der der kommerziellen Nutzung weg.

Die Argumentation ist meines Empfindens nach nur darauf abgezielt Aufsehen zu erregen und entbehrt jeglicher argumentativer Substanz.

 *linux.blogweb.de wrote:*   

> And yes, I know, Gentoo is not Ubuntu, and Gentoo doesn't have any ship it service, so I know, that small e.V. like Gentoo Deutschland e.V. needs to collect money. But not like MS, and not like some german lawyers.

 

Auch hier wieder zum Schluss ein Satz, der die emotionale Lage beim Leser anheizen soll; eine Verbindung zu dem allseits geliebten Freunden aus Redmond und Anwälten herstellend.

Zu den Fakten: Zur Eintragung einer Marke ist in Deutschland ein Patentanwalt sowie ein Notar vonnöten. Diese wollen bezahlt werden.

Die Shops die wir angeschrieben haben wurden auf die Sachlage hingewiesen, dass Gentoo eine eingetragene Marke ist und Ihnen gleichzeitig

angeboten diese unkompliziert zu lizensieren.

Es wurden keine Abmahnungen o.ä. versendet. - So soll es sich aber wohl beim Leser anhören ohne es explizit zu nennen.

 *linux.blogweb.de wrote:*   

> And, and that's a bad behaviour, instead of informing those small online shops, Gentoo e.V. wrote letters, and forced them to pay. That you don't do, not in our playfield.

 

"instead of informing those small online shops"? - Genau das hat der Förderverein doch gemacht und ist auch noch dabei.

"Forced them to pay" bringt dann wieder einiges an Dramatik ins Spiel, die dort eigentlich nichts verloren hat. Den Shops/Herstellern wird eine sehr faire Lizenz angeboten. Die Marke Gentoo muss niemand lizensieren. Dazu können wir keinen zwingen.

Die Aussage, dass man soetwas in unserem "playfield" nicht macht ist dann doch reichlich naiv - das ist im übrigen dann mal eine persönliche Anmerkung von mir und nicht vom e.V.. Die reale Welt dort draussen ist nun mal nicht rosa-rot, wie auch schon Herr Hermann richtig erkannt zu haben scheint, da er in seinem Beitrag direkt mehrmals mit rechtlichen Schritten gegen den Förderverein Gentoo e.V. droht und pikanterweise nach Mitteln für einen solchen Rechtsstreit fragt.

Wie ich schon vormals in diesem Thread geschildet habe sind wir "die guten", die Sorge tragen, dass kein Missbrauch mit dem Namen und der Marke betrieben werden kann.

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Was kosten diese Lizenzen

 

Das schildert §3 Abs. 3 der Nutzungsbestimmungen:

 *Nutzungsbestimmungen v1.0 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Die Lizenz erfordert eine Abführung von 0,10 EUR pro verkauftem Artikel, der sich der Marke bedient, pro Quartal in Summe aber mindestens 10 EUR. Die Lizenzgebühr ist vierteljährlich an den Förderverein Gentoo e.V. zu entrichten.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Diese sind nur bei kommerzieller Nutzung zu entrichten. Freie Projekte (wie private Foren etc.) erhalten eine kostenfreie Lizenz.

0,10 EUR pro Artikel sollte keinen Händler und Hersteller vor ein Problem stellen und tut es dem bisherigen Feedback nach (bis auf eine Ausnahme bei einem Artikel) auch nicht. Ausnahmen bilden hier ISO-Shops, die CDs/DVDs zum quasi Selbstkostenpreis versenden. Wie schon vorhin genannt wird hier aber an einer Lösung gearbeitet.

Die Lizenzgebühren sind einmal im Quartal zu entrichten. Erstens wollen wir hiermit den Verwaltungsaufwand auf seiten der Händler und unserer Seite so gering wie möglich halten (ich erinnere daran, das daran keiner vom Verein verdient und ausschliesslich private Freizeit zum Einsatz kommt - wir würden auch sehr gerne darauf verzichten diesen Aufwand zu betreiben, die Notwendigkeit ist aber nunmal einfach vorhanden), zum anderen werden diese 10 EUR im Quartal von den meissten Shops wohl nicht erreicht werden, da die nötige Stückzahl hierfür nicht erreicht wird. Trotzalledem haben sich einige Händer dazu bereit erklärt sogar freiwillig mehr abzugeben, da sie unsere Arbeit als richtig und nötig erachten und somit erstmalig eine einfache und messbare Methode haben an das Projekt etwas zurückfliessen zu lassen.

Die bisherigen Reaktionen der Händler waren durchweg positiv. Die einzige negative Reaktion war benannter Blogpost von einem Dritten, der meines Wissens weder einen Shop betreibt, noch ein Schreiben vom e.V. erhalten hat.

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Weshalb kosten sie überhaupt etwas?

 

Zur Eintragung der Marke waren finanzielle Mittel nötig (Anwalt, Notar, Patentamt). Zur weiteren Absicherung fallen weitere laufende Kosten und Fixkosten an. Um dies zu finanzieren werden Lizenzgebühren erhoben. Wenn von diesen etwas überbleibt - was hoffentlich mittelfristig bis langfristig der Fall ist - werden diese zum Ausbau der deutschen bzw. europäischen Server-Infrastruktur, Messen, Vorträgen und Aktionen verwendet werden. Zur Zeit sind allerdings keine Überschüsse zu erwarten.

 *Scup wrote:*   

> weshalb is doch klar..es gibt immer wieder leute, die meinen, sich bereichern zu können..den reicht meistens ein lambo net mehr..ist traurig aber war....!

 

Die gibt es in der Tat. Allerdings sind diese hier nicht vorzufinden. - Das wird hoffentlich endlich auch für den letzten Zweifler klar werden, wenn der Förderverein seinen ersten Quartalsbericht über die Lizensierungen veröffentlicht.

Damit der Förderverein sich von den Lizenzgebühren einen Lamborghini kaufen könnte, müssten mehrere Millionen Gentoo-Shirts über die Ladentheke gehen. Und selbst dann wäre dieser im Besitz von "Gentoo", denn das ist der Förderverein: Eine Institution um die Entwicklung und Verbreitung von Gentoo zu fördern. - Persönlich bereichern will und kann sich da keiner. Diese Annahme ist irrig.

Nichts desto trotz: Es ist richtig und wichtig soetwas zu hinterfragen und ich kann es auch durchaus nachvollziehen, dass manche Leute uns bzw. der Sache skeptisch entgegen stehen. Daher auch wieder diese etwas längere Antwort, die hoffentlich erneut einige Fragen klärt.

----------

## Finswimmer

@ian!: Scup meinte wohl eher die anderen Leute, denen durch Lizensierungen doch ein bisschen auf die Finger geschaut wird.

So nebenbei:

Ich finde es schade, dass es so viele Shops für Linux gibt, und wie schon gesagt, so wenig Geld an Gentoo zurück geht.

Denn ohne Gentoo gäbe es auch keine Gentoo spezifischen Sachen zu verkaufen.

Deswegen kaufe ich nur bei dem "Laden" von Gentoo, denn da sollte wesentlich mehr Geld zurückfließen.

Ich find die Lizensierungspolitik von euch sehr gut!

Leute, die das System nicht verstehen, oder nicht akzeptieren wollen, gibt es leider immer.

Tobi

----------

## Moorenkopf

Das Notarkosten und andere Auslagen gedeckt werden müssen hab' ich mir schon gedacht, aber man sollte mal darüber diskutieren, ob es vertretbar ist, die Lizenzeinnahmen für andere Dinge, wie Server o.ä. zu benutzen.

Sicher fallen da Kosten an und auch die wollen gedeckt werden, aber ich denke man sollte versuchen das anders zu bewerkstelligen.

Also, lasst mal hören was ihr darüber denkt..    :Smile: 

PS: Eigener Thread?

----------

## hoschi

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Zunächst wie von uns auch angekündigt und begründet muss ein Markeninhaber seine Marke schützen. Dazu haben wir ein, wie wir finden, sehr faires Lizenzmodell entwickelt... (viel Text)
> 
> 

 

Danke, so eine Reaktion hatte ich mir erhofft  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Also, lasst mal hören was ihr darüber denkt..   

 

Das ist schon o.k.. Selbst wenn, bei entsprechendem Aufkommen, ein kleiner Teil (als Aufwandsentschädigung) in die Kaffeekasse des Vereins ginge, fände ich das immer noch in Ordnung.

ian! & Co.: Danke für's Engagement!  :Smile: 

----------

## sirro

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Das ist schon o.k.. Selbst wenn, bei entsprechendem Aufkommen, ein kleiner Teil (als Aufwandsentschädigung) in die Kaffeekasse des Vereins ginge, fände ich das immer noch in Ordnung.
> 
> ian! & Co.: Danke für's Engagement! 

 

Da hier Meinungen gefordert waren, setzt ich hier mal ein ACK drunter.

----------

## Moorenkopf

Ich dachte da auch eher an's Prinzip. Mir ist auch egal, was in dem kleinen Rahmen mit dem Geld passiert und ich find's toll, dass sich überhaupt jemand drum kümmert. Ich wollte vielmehr mal darüber diskutieren, wie man Linux und kostenplichtige Lizenzen überhaupt sauber unter einen Hut bringen kann.

Von einem gewissen Standpunkt aus betrachtet ist Gentoo von nun an mehr immerhin keine "freie" Software mehr.

Gruß, Stefan

----------

## Carlo

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Ich wollte vielmehr mal darüber diskutieren, wie man Linux und kostenplichtige Lizenzen überhaupt sauber unter einen Hut bringen kann.

 

Linux ist geschützt und lizenzpflichtig - allerdings gibt's eine "Fair Use"-Regelung bezüglich Isos, T-Shirts und anderen Krimskrams.

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Von einem gewissen Standpunkt aus betrachtet ist Gentoo von nun an mehr immerhin keine "freie" Software mehr.

 

Von dem Standpunkt aus ist die freieste aller freien Linux Distributionen (Debian) auch nicht frei. Man muß einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen, daß freie Software nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum steht.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Von einem gewissen Standpunkt aus betrachtet ist Gentoo von nun an mehr immerhin keine "freie" Software mehr.

 

Was hat denn freie Software mit der Marke Gentoo zu tun?

Gentoo = Distribution. Die Software die eine solche ausliefert wird in keinster Weise durch die Marke verändert oder sonstwie tangiert. Die Lizenzen der Pakete bleiben erhalten. Lediglich Software mit dem Gentoo im Namen könnte beeinflusst werden, dabei jedoch kaum Software die unter der GPL steht.

Einzig wenn ich GentooSuperTool verkaufen will, dann müsste ich dafür Lizenzgebühren abdrücken.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Moorenkopf wrote:*   Von einem gewissen Standpunkt aus betrachtet ist Gentoo von nun an mehr immerhin keine "freie" Software mehr. 
> 
> Was hat denn freie Software mit der Marke Gentoo zu tun?
> 
> Gentoo = Distribution. Die Software die eine solche ausliefert wird in keinster Weise durch die Marke verändert oder sonstwie tangiert. Die Lizenzen der Pakete bleiben erhalten. Lediglich Software mit dem Gentoo im Namen könnte beeinflusst werden, dabei jedoch kaum Software die unter der GPL steht.
> ...

 

mir ist es lieber das die Marke jmd. von "uns" hat.....! Das ist die Richtige Lösung...

----------

## ian!

Wie angekündigt:

 *http://www.gentoo-ev.org/de/ wrote:*   

> Veröffentlichung der Nutzungsbestimmungen der Marke Gentoo in der Version 1.1 [2006-10-05]
> 
> In der ersten überarbeiteten Version der Nutzungsbestimmungen wird insbesondere auf ISO-Shops eingegangen, die offizielle Gentoo-Releasemedien zum Selbstkostenpreis vertreiben. Der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. möchte anhand dieser Änderung der Nutzungsbestimmungen der Bild- und Wortmarke "Gentoo" den ihm selbst auferlegten Auftrag zur Verbreitung von Gentoo unterstreichen.
> 
> Download: Nutzungsbestimmungen

 

----------

## aZZe

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Das Notarkosten und andere Auslagen gedeckt werden müssen hab' ich mir schon gedacht, aber man sollte mal darüber diskutieren, ob es vertretbar ist, die Lizenzeinnahmen für andere Dinge, wie Server o.ä. zu benutzen.
> 
> Sicher fallen da Kosten an und auch die wollen gedeckt werden, aber ich denke man sollte versuchen das anders zu bewerkstelligen.
> 
> Also, lasst mal hören was ihr darüber denkt..   
> ...

 

Nun wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast und dir auch denken kannst sind einige Lizenzkosten angefallen. Diese hat der Verein aufbringen müssen. Das Geld ist nun ersteinmal weg. Man kann jetzt hier nicht einfach blauäugig hingehen und sagen ok das wars. Gentoo soll weiterhin nach vorne gepusht werden, auf Messen und Events durch Leute vertreten und präsentiert werden. Das geht nunmal aber nicht ohne Geld und vor allem nicht ohne dem sicheren Gedanken, dass das Produkt was ich vertrete auch wirklich unangreifbar durch dritte ist! Man muss das mal so sehen......der Verein hat sich jahrelang auf einem Drahtseil bewegt immer mit der Gefahr, dass sich irgendein finniger Anwalt die Marke schnappt und damit Kohle abzockt. Sehr wahrscheinlich hätte er dem Gentoo Verein auch mit Lizenzkosten gedroht. 

Nun ist es hier ein Verein der die Rechte beantragt hat. DER Gentoo Verein! Und wer sitzt in diesem Verein? Ihr alle!!! Ihr seid alle (hoffentlich) Mitglied in diesem Verein und dadurch gehören den Mitgliedern die Rechte an der Bild/Wortmarke Gentoo. 

Und nun nochmal zu den Kosten. Ich kann nicht mit einem Studentendenken durch die Weltgeschichte marschieren und sagen irgendwie wird das schon. Irgendwie wird schon ein wenig Geld in die Vereinskasse reinkommen. Das ist nicht die Realität! Millionäre wie Sand am Meer gibts auch nicht, auch wenn sich einer bei Ubuntu rumtummelt. Wie hier schon einer in diesem Thread gesagt hat es gibt unheimlich viele Linux Shops in denen auch Gentoo Artikel verkauft werden. Nichts davon fließt auch nur nahezu als Bruchteil wieder in den Verein, der ja Gentoo mit am Leben hält. Von daher finde ich es nur gerecht, dass es endlich möglich war und vor allem glücklicherweise nicht zu spät war die Marke Gentoo für den Verein zu sichern.

Viele denken jetzt, dass hier riesige Reichtümer einrollen mit denen man sogar Server kaufen könnte. Leute das ist auch an der Realität vorbei geschossen. Wie schon gesagt es ist nur ein kleiner Anteil! Man will die Verkäufer solcher Artikel ja auch nicht verschrecken. Gewinne oder Profit darf ein Verein nach deutschem Recht eh nicht machen. Gelder die der Verein einnimmt müssen auch sofort wieder investiert werden in Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Programmaktivitäten oder auch in unserem Fall in Vorträgen.

Ich denke mir mal die Summen die dabei rum kommen werden decken ein wenig die Anwaltskosten, die der Verein hatte und ermöglicht es vielleicht ein wenig mehr in unseren Messestand zu investieren. Denn hier darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass dieser nur von freiwilligen Leuten finanziert wird! 

Alles in allem bin ich sehr stolz auf den Verein und auf die Leute, die das alles möglich gemacht haben. Damit es in Zukunft so weiter gehen kann benötigt der Verein natürlich auch weiterhin tatkräftige Hände die an allen Ecken und Enden diesen auch stützen. Darum der Aufruf kommt zu den Messen, kommt zu den regelmäßigen Treffen der Regionalgruppen und arbeitet aktiv mit!

Gruß 

aZZe

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Scup wrote:*   weshalb is doch klar..es gibt immer wieder leute, die meinen, sich bereichern zu können..den reicht meistens ein lambo net mehr..ist traurig aber war....! 
> 
> Die gibt es in der Tat. Allerdings sind diese hier nicht vorzufinden. - Das wird hoffentlich endlich auch für den letzten Zweifler klar werden, wenn der Förderverein seinen ersten Quartalsbericht über die Lizensierungen veröffentlicht.
> ...

 

@ian!: ich meinte auch nicht euch, bzw. Gentoo e.V. ! Ich meinte den ganzen Rest, der nur aufs zupacken wartet!

PS: Für Slick geändert  :Smile:   :Twisted Evil:  

----------

## slick

Der eine Satz rechtfertigt einen Full-Quote?  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Die Marke "Gentoo" unterliegt in den USA seit 2004 der Gentoo Foundation, Inc. Die Nutzungsbestimmungen lassen sich aber nur im Rechtsraum der USA durchsetzen. Um Gentoo auch im europäischen Raum schützen zu können, entschloss sich der Förderverein Gentoo e.V. im Jahr 2005 zur Registrierung der Marke. 

 

Ich hätte diese Info auch im neuesten GWN erwartet, zumal das einen gewissen europaweiten Charakter hat. Oder habe ich es überlesen?

----------

## ian!

Ah! Sehe ich da etwa einen Freiwilligen, der die ganzen Formulare und Schreiben ins englische übersetzen möchte und unser Markenrecht adäquat für alle verständlich beschreibt?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ah! Sehe ich da etwa einen Freiwilligen, der die ganzen Formulare und Schreiben ins englische übersetzen möchte und unser Markenrecht adäquat für alle verständlich beschreibt?

 

Ja! So meinte er das bestimmt  :Smile: 

----------

